

Xerox Alto Source Code - rubyn00bie
http://xeroxalto.computerhistory.org/xerox_alto_file_system_archive.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=xerox+alto+source+code#!/story/for...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=xerox+alto+source+code#!/story/forever/0/xerox%20alto%20source%20code)

